# Axworthy Ghost



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

This is my Axworthy Ghost system. I re vamped it a bit this year, using different line and a different stand. The Axworthy is a great prop, but a pain in the a** to get working consistently.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey DT, Great Video as usual. I like your system. Gotta love Wheelchair parts.

You are right that axworthy's are the most tempermental props ever. They are also the most unversally different props from Haunt to haunt. I've not seen two systems that are alike. The solutions that people come up with are very interesting to say the least. 

Keep up the great Vlogs


----------

